# Our poor little puss was knocked down on the road today



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (24 July 2013)

Am feeling fragile, so coming on here for the famous HHO huggy feeling.

Our little puss was knocked down on the road this afternoon. We've got (or rather had) two kittens, silver & white, both from the same litter - so absolutely attached to each other. 

Unfortunately we've got a road outside; and the cats do go out there, we can't stop them, cats will be cats.

Anyway, I was talking to the builder in our yard this afternoon, had just taken him a cuppa, when all of a sudden little puss came hurtling down into the yard - it looked like she was having an epileptic fit or something - or we thought she'd maybe been chased by a dog, it was so sudden. She shot at great speed under the builders van, and then suddenly everything went very quiet and she lay there, very still, with that horrible horrible glazed look in her eyes, and I knew she was dead.

A lady came into the yard, very upset, saying she was sorry but the cat had just gone in front of her car. I know her, she rides past here a lot, and I felt so sorry for her too, as it happened to me a few years ago, I was driving and the self-same thing happened to me, and there's nothing anyone can do about it - cats just do this daft thing of jumping out of hedges in front of people.

Anyway, puss is dead. Our two dogs were so fond of the cats, our moungrel dog Jessie virtually reared them as her own, when they were kittens. Plus terrier-dog adored the cats - they'd come up to the dogs and wrap their tails round the dogs necks, it was such a lovely relationship.

The other cat is - naturally, devastated. We've shown the other cat, plus the two dogs, the body of the dead cat; don't know if this was the right thing to do but we've done it with the horses when one has had to be PTS.

The only bright spots in this is the fact that we KNOW what's happened to puss; and it was practically instantaneous - the thing didn't drag on for hours/days with poor puss at the vets in pain in a strange place, plus the car driver did come in so we know what happened. Thank goodness puss somehow managed to get into our place; there's a huge field the other side of the road and if she'd gone in there we'd have worried she was in there in pain, pegging it, and we wouldn't know where to look. 

Soooooo...... now we have a problem of the surviving puss, who's always had a mate around her and is already beginning to look for her litter-sister, and will no doubt pine. 

We've thought to ring the farmer friends where the kittens came from in the first place.... as they may have some kittens, and see how that goes. The problem with having an adult cat is (a) the fact that its got to get on with our existing puss and (b) the dogs may well not accept it, but our Nanny-Cat dog would probably take to another little pussycat.

So, not exactly the best of days. OK so I know that awful things are happening in the world, which yes, puts it all into perspective, but she was a dear little puss with the sweetest of white faces, and now she is no more, bless her.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (24 July 2013)

Big Hugs I Lost my old Cat George Last week he had a masive stroke  and I feel your Pain.


----------



## Blanche (24 July 2013)

Really sorry , it's awful but at least you know what happened . I have always shown my other dogs and cats the bodies and it seems to help . The only time I didn't as I wasn't able the dog pined and looked for years . RIP puss cat .


----------



## MagicMelon (24 July 2013)

How awful.  Its so horrific when a cat is run over   At least the lady had the decency to come and tell you.  Having come home to find 2 of our much loved cats lying dead right in the middle of the road (within 2 days of each other which was just unbelievable), it still haunts me now, in fact every day I recall the images, it really had an effect on me. And the fact that the people clearly knew they'd hit them and just drove on.  So absolutely selfish and heartless. Really sad about your cat OP. I'm fencing in my 2 cats at our new house, I cannot face losing anymore to the road.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 July 2013)

sorry you lost kitty, and this may seem a bit hard.  If your road is that busy  I would not get another cat rather re home the one you have left.  Maybe think of an indoor cat instead. 

 Cats should not be  homed on busy roads.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 July 2013)

I'm so sorry. RIP Little Puss.

RE introducing a new kitten. I've never had a problem introducing a kitten to an adult cat that is used to living with other cats. I'm always cautious until they have proven that they get along fine. I decided to lock Kasp in my bedroom away from the other cats the first night I had him, only the brown cat ruined my plans and broke in (who knew that he could leap up and use door handles) so that he could give Kasp a jolly good wash. I had a sleepless night keeping an eye on them, but it was fine and they adore each other.

ETA - I've never lived by a busy road but I had a cat run over.


----------



## pines of rome (24 July 2013)

So sorry about your little cat, at least  she went quickly afterwards and probably did not know much about it!
Its so horrible when they get hit by a car, its such a worry with cats! RIP little puss.


----------



## Blanche (24 July 2013)

My cats that have been run over have travelled around two miles to a main road to be run over . Both neutered and in opposite directions to each other . I have hit a cat on a very quiet , slow lane once . Well to be correct the cat jumped off the bank and hit the side of my car , he ran off and I told the owners who went to find him in the barn . What I'm getting at is that you don't need to live near a road for it to happen .


----------



## CLM (24 July 2013)

I'm so sorry to read this, it is a horrible risk you take with having cats.  I live in dread of this, but cats will be cats, and are so happy being outdoors.  I have introduced cats, to other cats and to dogs.  It has usually settled down within a couple of weeks.  My current 2 are now best friends and are never far from each other, she was an adult female and he was about 8 months when introduced.  He wanted to be friends straight away, she took a couple of weeks to decide she could tolerate him.  Then another 2 weeks to decide she liked him.  I did have an understanding with the rescue centre I got her from that I could return her if they really hated each other.  They also recommended a cat that was used to living with other cats just to make it a bit more likely to work. So maybe you could give your local rescue a ring? They are all so full, I'm sure they would be delighted to help you. 
Again, so sorry for  the loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## paulineh (24 July 2013)

RIP little one.

Sixteen years ago I took on 2 kittens (Brother and Sister) and he got himself killed on the road , my yard is a long way from a main road. Today I have the little girl and she lives at my yard spoilt by everyone.

As you know I have a kitten at home now that my dog found while on a walk with my horse.


----------

